# Meine kleine Oase :)



## hipsu (22. März 2009)

Hallo,
so dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen.
Ich bin Benny, 16 jahre alt und komme aus Halle/Saale. Meine Hobby`s sind schwimmen , Fahrrad fahren, Compuer spielen und im garten nen bissl arbeiten.

Hier meine kleine Oase, habe sie für meine Goldfische und Kois gebaut weil diese immer dicker geworden sind und ihr alter 300l Plastik-Teich zu klein wurde. Hat mich zwar sehr viel Geld gekostet diesen Teich zu bauen aber für meine Goldis und Kois ist mir ja nix zu teuer  Der Teich ist 80 cm tief. Rechts hinter den Büschen steht eine Mülltonne welche zum Filter umgebaut wurde. Und dieser läuft bis heute tadellos! Die Steien um den Teich herum habe ich von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen, welcher sich ein altes Mehrfamilienhaus gekauft hatte. Dort im Keller war eine rießige Wäschemangel wo die Steine drin waren! So nun ein paar Bilder:


----------



## scholzi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hi Hipsu :Willkommen2
Mit deinem Teich hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben, nur dein Fischbesatz
von 12 Koi und 12 Goldis:help bei 1500 Liter und 80 cm Tiefe???

Das ist doch bestimmt ein Tippfehler hoffentlich :beeten

Gruß Robert


----------



## Frank (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im "Club"! 

Ich würde mir deine Bilder gerne mal in groß anschauen. Kannst du die nochmal hochladen.

Beim Volumen meintest du doch bestimmt 15.000 Liter, nicht wahr?! 

Ach, und was haben denn die Steine in ner Wäschemangel gemacht?


----------



## Andreas39 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Man sieht auf den Bildern zwar nicht viel aber das könnte schon hinkommen mit den Angaben zu der Teichgröße nur bei die Anzahl der Fische hat er sich bestimmt Vertan.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## hipsu (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

also erstmal zu den bildern, wollte eigentlich die bilder mit myimg in vollbildgröße machen was leider nicht ging wegen so ner dämlichen googlewerbung welche das sichtfeld versperrt hat und nicht wegging. 

und zum fischbesatz. es sind 12 (oder 11, lange net gezählt) goldfische und 12 kois, also es sollten noch 12 kois sein. habe vor im sommer ein paar von den kois zu verkaufen weil der teich ja bissl klein für die ist, weil die sollen ja sehr groß werden. will so ungefähr 15 fische insgesamt im teich haben.

und zu der teichgröße, ich habe ehrlichgesagt keien ahnung wie viel da reinpasst. habe 1500 gesagt weil mein alter kleiner plastikteich hatte 300l , und enn ich den da 5 mal reinkippe sollte meiner voll sein. 

Achja, kann auch sein das es keine Wäschemangel war, wir wissen nicht was es war! Also es waren Walzen unter dem Behälter wo die Steine drin waren, vileicht wars Ne PResse oder so, keine ahnung.


----------



## joi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Lieber Benny! Bei deiner Teichgrösse wäre es ratsam du würdest die Koi verkaufen und lieber bei ein paar Goldfischen bleiben!Es wäre gut wenn du dich informieren würdest wieviel Platz solche Fische eigentlich brauchen!Liebe Grüsse Joi!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Hipsu 

Joi hat leider Recht, das ist deutlich zu viel Fisch in deinem Teich. Auch wenn es bis jetzt gut gegangen ist, wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis es in deinem Teich kracht.

Unternimm bitte was


----------



## hipsu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

was heißt es kracht?
eigentlich hatte ich auch nur 14 goldies, aber einer den ich nicht kenne hatte seinen teich ausgepumpt und dort kleine kois gefunden. diese hat er meinem bekannten gegeben, aber da dieser nur meinen kleinen plastikteich hatte wollte er nur 2 behallten. darum hat er mir den rest gegeben weil ich der einzige bin der noch ein teich hat. 2 goldies habe ich ihm noch gegeben. jetzt hat er 4 stück im teich. daher habe ich auch so viele fische im teich.

ich weiß aber nicht ganz genau ob es auch kois sind. also die sind noch alle sehr jung. die meisten haben noch gar keine richtigen farben, nur einer ist bis jetzt rot-schwarz. die anderen sehe ich noch nicht, habe erst vorgestern den filter angemacht, ist zwar schon ein bissl klarer das wasser aber trotzdem sieht man sie noch net richtig. für wie viel sollte ich die verkaufen?

achja ich hätte noch eine frage. ich habe ja nun als filter diese modifizierte mülltone. habe bis jetzt nur ne ne schicht filterschwamm, ca. 3 kg lavesteine und so komische plastikröhrchen. das was in dem filter drin war den ich gekauft hatte. muss ich mehr in den filter rein machen oder eicht das? und wenns net reicht was soll ich noch reinmachen? MfG Benny


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny 

Ein herzliches Willkommen von mir :Willkommen2
Du bist mir ja gleich sympatisch weil Du die gleichen Hobbys hast wie ich
Es kracht bedeutet das Dein Teich umkippt und alle Fische sterben .
Dein Teich ist leider viel zu klein für Koikarpfen , und die Filtertechnik die Du hast reicht überhaupt nicht aus . 
Ein Koi Teich sollte schon mal um die 2 meter tief sein .
Du kannst den Filter ruhig so lassen . Aber alle Fische in größere Teiche verschenken oder verkaufen .
Dann hohlst Du Dir Moderlischen und Goldehlritzen . Für die ist der Teich super geeignet !
Du wirst sehen es kommen dann auch noch Molche Frösche usw.
Deinem Kumpel mit der Teichschale sollte ganz auf Fische verzichten .

Super das Du dem schönen Hobby des Teiches nachgehst .
Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Freude 

Lg
axel


----------



## hipsu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

also bei den goldfischlis werde ich schon bleiben, weil ich hatte ja jahre lang den kleinen plastikteich und dort waren auch immer die goldis drin. und von denen ist auch keiner gestorben.  jetzt haben sie nen teich der ist fünf mal so groß, also daher werde ich die goldies behalten. die kois werde ich dann wohl alle verkaufen da sie ja soweiso nicht geplant waren


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

na dann, ich hoffe Du bekommst noch Tips für Deinen Filter. 
Der ist Wichtig.
Wenn Du die Wasserwerte im Auge behälst wird das schon gehen mit den Goldies.

Lg
axel


----------



## hipsu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

bis jetzt gings ja auch immer, und mein wasser war immer glasklar. aber son paar tipps fürs filtermaterial wäre schon nicht schlecht :beeten


----------



## Frank (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny,

vllt. kannst du noch mal ein Foto von deiner Filtertonne machen.
Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt keinen großen Tip in Sachen Filtermaterial geben, aber da haben wir andere Spezis hier. 

Nur zu deiner Aussage mit dem glasklaren Wasser möcht ich noch was hinzufügen:
Klares Wasser ist kein Garant für eine gute Wasserqualität!
Ich finde es auch sehr gut, das du deine Koi, sofern es denn welche sind (erkennst du an den Barteln am Maul), abgeben möchtest.
Deine Wasserwerte solltest du aber in Zunkunft trotzdem im Auge behalten.
Deine Besatzdichte ist nicht "ohne" - und Goldfische neigen nunmal sehr dazu sich rasant zu vermehren.


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Gartenteichen nicht aus, aber ich bin ,,Aquarianer,,.
Das Problem einer Überbesetzung von Fischen im Teich oder Aquarium wird, denke ich, das gleiche sein. Durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische, verfaulende Pflanzenblättern usw. entsteht ein große Menge an Stoffen die von Bakterien abgebaut werden müssen.
Diese Viecher vermehren sich, je nach Futter, schlagartig. Deren Ausscheidungen sind Nitrit. Und dieses Nitrit ist schon in geringen Mengen für Fische tödlich. Erst eine Ansammlung anderer Bakterien, die Nitrit futtern und Nitrat ,,kackseln,,, halten das ,,Gleichgewicht halbwegs im Lot.
Im Aquarium umgeht man solche Nitritspitzen(Nitritpeak) mit einem wöchendlichen Wasserwechsel von ca. 1/3--1/4 der Wassermenge.
Wenn Du mal gesehen hast, wie das aussieht wenn alle Fische im AQ kieloben treiben, machst Dir bestimmt Gedanken ob das nötig war.
Also lass bitte nicht so viele Fischlies in Deinem Teich.
Weniger ist sehr oft mehr.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## hipsu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

McMurphy ich hatte selbst mal ein 120l Aquarium, habe es aber verkauft weil ich mir eine Bartagame zugelegt habe (Echse, Wüstentier). Das mit dem Nitrat kenne ich, hatte da so bakterienkultuten die konnte man dem Filter zugeben welche das Gleichgewicht wieder herstellten. Also beim Aquarium hats funktioniert 
Im Teich werden die sich ja dann bestimmt auch von alleine ansiedeln, aber dazu brauchen sie ja sozusagen ein Zuhause, was nehme ich da am besten? Habe letzten im Laden Zeolith gesehen, aber weis nicht genau was das ist. Habe mich schon mal im I-net informiert aber da sidn die Meinungen auch sehr unterschiedlich, manche sagen es funktioniert super und die anderen sagen es hat nichts gebracht weil sich die Poren mit Dreck zusetzen und das die Giftsstoffe die das zeolith filtert nach einiger Zeit wieder abgegeben werden.

Werde morgen gleich mal in den garten fahren und nochn paar Bilder vom Filter schießen


----------



## jochen (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Raimund...



McMurphy schrieb:


> Hallo Benny
> 
> Ich kenne mich zwar mit Gartenteichen nicht aus, aber ich bin ,,Aquarianer,,.
> Das Problem einer Überbesetzung von Fischen im Teich oder Aquarium wird, denke ich, das gleiche sein. Durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische, verfaulende Pflanzenblättern usw. entsteht ein große Menge an Stoffen die von Bakterien abgebaut werden müssen.
> ...



Du verwechselst hier einiges, aber wenn man weiss was du meinst, ist dein Beitrag schon in O....

Die Fische oder irgendwelche Bakterien scheiden bestimmt kein Nitrit aus.
Die Nährstoffe die in den Teich oder in das Aquarium gelangen werden erst von Bakterien über Ammonium/ (im schlimmsten Fall Ammoniak) zu Nitrit umgewandelt.

Wieder andere Bakterien wandeln dann das fischgiftige Nitrit zu dem wesentlich ungefährlicheren Nitrat um.

Das Nitrat enfernt man dann durch dem Wasserwechsel aus dem Aquarium/Teich, einen Teil des Nitrates "verzehren" auch Pflanzen.

Der Nitritpeak entsteht wenn die Bakterien die das Nitrit zum Nitrat umwandeln noch nicht vorhanden sind, oder eben überfordert sind.
Hier ist es natürlich auch wie von dir schon beschrieben ratsam Wasserwechsel zu machen.

@ ..Benny,

freut mich wenn du deine Fische aus dem Teich nimmst...

alles andere führt zum "Knall", Peak oder wie auch immer man es beschreiben möchte...

Ammoniak, Nitrit oder irgendein "fauliges Wässerchen" wird deine Fische von alleine schwer reduzieren...


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Jochen

Natürlich hast Du recht, hab nur die einfache Version gewählt.


Gruß
Raimund


----------



## hipsu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

jetzt nur noch die frage welches filtermaterial man nimmt und wie viel. was benutzt ihr denn so?


----------



## jochen (23. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo,

@ Raimund...

war doch nicht so gemeint das ich Recht haben möchte, manchmal muss ich doch noch hin und wieder tippseln...,
wollte eigentlich nur Benny den entscheidenten Ruck durch meine Auffassung von Bakterienhaushalt und das so oft beschriebene Gleichgewicht im Teich, das man meiner Meinung nach nur durch einen vernünftigen Besatz zum vorhandenen Volumen bekommt, nahe stellen.

@ Benny

ich würde wirklich wie schon von anderen Usern geraten deinen Fischbesatz auf __ Moderlieschen etc, beschränken.

Wenn es unbedingt Goldfische sein sollten würde ich wenn überhaupt, nicht mehr als zu fünf raten.
Immer an den strengen Winter denken, vorallem bei deiner Teichtiefe.

Wenn du ein aussagekräftiges Foto von deiner Filtertonne hier einstellst, werden dir die wahren Filterexperten im Forum sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## hipsu (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

so, kann leider erst morgen die fotos vom filter machen, hat heute wie verrückt bei uns geshcneit, aber ich net liegen geblieben 
naja hier nochmal die fotos. hoffem an sieht sie dieses mal groß


----------



## Frank (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Ok, das sieht wirklich eher nach 1.500 Litern aus, deine Entscheidung die Koi wegzugeben ist also "goldrichtig". 

Dann noch ein kleiner Tip:
Auf deinen Fotos sieht man noch blanke Folie. Die würde ich noch versuchen zu verstecken. Z. B. mit Ufermatte oder ähnlichem.
Denn wenn du sie nicht vor den Sonnenstrahlen schützt, wird sie nach kurzer Zeit an den Stellen porös und brüchig.
Und wenn sie reißt, bzw. Löcher entstehen, brauch ich ja ned weiter erklären, was dann passiert.


----------



## hipsu (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

ok gut muss ich mal schauen, leider ist die randfolie ziemlich teuer und ich bin eben noch schüler. meine eltern geben auch nix dazu weil der teich ja meine idee war muss ich auch alles alleine bezahlen. könnte man auch etwas anderes nehmen? etwas günstigeres?


----------



## Frank (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Jawohl, kann man. Und zwar Kunstrasen. Wenn du etwas geschickt bist, kannst du sogar Taschen annähen und in diese Pflanzen setzen.
Das ist sehr praktisch wenn es an den stellen steil nach unten geht. 
Du musst die Matten aber vorher gut abspülen.


----------



## hipsu (24. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

ok alles klar, dann morgen ab in den baumarkt kunstrasen holen.


----------



## hipsu (26. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

so nun wie versprochen die bilder vom filter 
so.........
also das wasser kommt oben durch den schlauch und geht dannn in den verteiler da unterm deckel. dort plätschert das wasser normalerweise erst in einen vorfilter (filtervließ) und dann in den filterraum. habe das filterfließ erstmal raus gelassen weil es nach 5 min zu war da sich über den winter sehr viel dreck angesammelt hat. die trennung die ihr in der mitte seht geht nicht bis ganz runter. unter sind noch ca. 15 cm frei, da ist nochn körbchen drin damit die trennplatte nicht runterrutscht und sich dort noch dreck ablegen kann.
also das dreckwasser geht auf der rechten seite rein , dann durch die filter matten, und unten auf dem körbchen liegen dann noch die restlichen filtermedien (lavasteine , platikröhren, kleines säckchen mit schlauchstückchen). denn geht das wasser unten durch die lücke und steigt auf der anderen seite wieder hoch und fließt dann durch das rohr ab welches zum bachlauf geht! ja so funktioniert mein filter.


----------



## hipsu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

achja ich hätte da mal noch ne frage. ich habe jetzt hier schon so oft von einem "bodenablauf" gelesen. was ist das? woffür ist es da? 

und dann steht noch die frage wegen filtermaterial offen


----------



## Christine (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

hallo hipsu,

kennst Du schon unsere Suchfunktion? Probier sie doch mal aus. Bodenablauf wäre ein prima Versuchsobjekt dafür.


----------



## hipsu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

danke für den tipp, also das mit dem bodenablauf hat sich dann schonmal erledigt. 

habe heute mal ne cd erforscht wo die dateien von meinem alten pc drauf sind, weil dieser total durchgebrant war. da habe ich gleich nochn paar bilder von meinem ersten teich gefunden, dieser kleine 300l-teich. ja wenn man so den unterschied sieht habe ich mich ja schon sehr vergrößert, von einem 300l-teich(30cm tief) zu einem 1500l-Teich(80cm tief).
die fotos sind vom 23.07.2006, und die goldies die ihr in dem teich seht sind immernoch die selben wie heute 



PS: Er lädt sie nicht hoch


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Servus Hipsu

Klick in meiner Sig auf "Wie Ihr Fotos in Beiträge einfügt"

Bin schon sehr auf die Bilder gespannt 

Die Bilder dürfen max. 1000x1000 Pixel groß sein und max. 245Kb groß sein.


----------



## hipsu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

gut jetzt weis ich das problem, die bilder vom filter udn teich habe ich mit meiner handykamera gemacht, die hat eine geringere auflösung. aber die von meinem alten teich sind mit ner digitalkamera gemacht. die sind zu groß, ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie ich sie kleiner bekomme. kann mir da eienr helfen? habe windows vista!


gehts so? gut mit myimg gehts. naja ist ebend ein gutes programm 
 
http://www.myimg.de/?img=PIC01042mmmm2dbaf.jpg
das rot umrandete ist der platz wo mein jetziger teich ist.


----------



## Christine (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Versuch mal http://www.verkleinern.de


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Servus Hipsu

Hab mal das Bild fürs Forum hier angepaßt


----------



## Frank (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte noch mal die eigentliche Frage von Benny nach geeigneten Filtermaterialien für seine Tonne puschen.

Hat denn niemand einen Tip für ihn, was er da nehmen kann? Bzw. vllt. ist sein bisheriges Filtermaterial ja auch ausreichend. 
Nur gebt doch mal ne Meinung ab, ist doch nicht mehr als fair. 
Ich mag für diese Art der Filterung keinen Ratschlag geben.


----------



## hipsu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

so, das mit dem verkleinern hat aich net so richtig geklappt. so und mal weider nen neuer versuch im vollbildmodus von myimg, sollte klappen. wenn klappt, zu dem bild wo ich den roten kries aufgemalt habe, dort wo der kreis ist liegt mein jetziger teich! 

         
MfG Benny

edit by Frank: alle Bilder angepasst.


----------



## Frank (27. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny,

bitte keine weiteren Experimente mit Bildern in diesem Thread. Die Ladezeiten der von dir zuvor eingestellten Fotos haben alles bisher dagewesene übertroffen!!

Du kannst in diesem Forum soviel üben wie du möchtest. Falls hier noch mal so große Bilder erscheinen, werden sie ersatzlos gelöscht! Sorry.

Kleiner Tip: Verlink nicht auf eine andere Site, sondern verkleinere auf deinem Rechner und lade dann hoch. Ich benutze dieses Programm.


----------



## hipsu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

gut, naja jetzt brauche ich das eh alles nicht mehr da ich alle fotos mit meinem handy mache und diese passen zum glück und haben auch noch ne gute qualität   trotzdem danke für deine hilfe mit dem verkleinern der bilder 

so nun wieder zurück zu meiner frage wegen dem filtermaterial. was ist zeolith, bringt es was? reciht mein filtermaterial, wenn nicht was empfehlt ihr mir? Lg hipsu


----------



## hipsu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

so, bin heute mal wieder im garten gewesen und habe den teichfilter komplett sauber gemacht. alle raus, abgewaschen udn wieder rein. zum glück muss ich das erst wieder im herbst machen wenn alles abgebaut wird  mein vorfilter ist jetzt auch drin, habe gleich nen neues vließ im baumarkt geholt, hat mich nur 3€ gekostet, ist sone watte welche man sonst für abzugshauben benutzt. ja jetzt kann mein teich richtig sauber werden. ahbe auch noch gleich paar fotos gemacht.


----------



## Andreas39 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hy für das Verkleinern der Bilder kannst du auch dieses Prgramm Downladen 
http://www.zdnet.de/windows_bildbearbeitung_irfanview_download-39002345-23438-1.htm
ich Persöhnich benutze dieses Programm selber wenn ich Bilder Verkleinern muss.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hi,




			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn niemand einen Tip für ihn, was er da nehmen kann? Bzw. vllt. ist sein bisheriges Filtermaterial ja auch ausreichend.
> Nur gebt doch mal ne Meinung ab, ist doch nicht mehr als fair.
> Ich mag für diese Art der Filterung keinen Ratschlag geben



Alsooo, wenn der Filter so gut läuft und der Benny immo klares Wasser hat:

_*"Never Change a running System" *_

Zum anderen mag ich da auch keinen Tipp abgeben wie er es für kleines Geld besser machen kann.
Denn wie ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist er oder überhaupt irgendein Familienmitglied von ihm immer am Teich...... 
(war der im Schrebergarten...)

Hauptsache der Filter läuft durch.  
Denn wenn er ihn nu umbaut, wer garantiert ihm dann, das der Filter nicht binnen xxx Tagen überläuft wenn er mal nicht zum Teich hinkommt..... 

Ich jedenfalls nicht!! 

Dann sollte er vllt. doch eher dieses und evtl. das nächste Jahr sparen und sich dann evtl. einen neuen Filter bauen, wenn der alte nich mehr ausreichen sollte. :smoki

Das iss jedenfalls meine Meinung.


Und noch was:

Das mit dem Dunstabzugshaubenfilter hab ich bei mir auch schon probiert und noch über mein Siebgewebe gelegt. Na, das war innerhalb von Minuten dicht und das Wassser iss vollends da drüber her gelaufen..... :evil

Ansonsten ist das aber eine gute Möglichkeit von einer Kurzzeitfeinfilterung bei geringem Durchsatz. 

Evtl. werd ich das nochmal bei der Algenblüte probieren... 
( Wenn der Jürgen-V das liest bekomm ich bestimmt  )


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

so, also das problem mit dem überlaufen werde ich wohl nicht haben da der filter auch nen überlaufschutz hat, tschja ebend an alles gedacht 
den das trennstück in der mitte geht ja nicht bis zum oberen rand, oben ist nochn bissl platz damit das wasser drüber kann wenns unten nicht durch kommt 

zum dunstabzugshaubenfilter: beim mir gehts noch mit dreck, ist jetzt nicht nach 5 minuten zu. im sommer muss ich ihn vieleicht einmal am tag rausnehemn und ausspülen. naja ich machs eigentlich nicht, denn meine opa ist immer von früh bis abend im garten und der macht das, in der nacht ist der filter aus. haben ne zeitschaltuhr dran, darum läuft er nur von 9 - 18 uhr.

aber wie gesagt das filtermaterial ist trotzdem noch sehr rar, hatte ebend nicht viel vorhanden. habe jetzt zwar viele tipps & tricks bekommen aber so richtig ist meien frage nicht nicht beantwortet. würde gerne mal wissen was ihr so im filter habt oder was ist zeolith, bringt es was? hat jemand damit erfahrung?


----------



## jochen (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo,



hipsu schrieb:


> in der nacht ist der filter aus. haben ne zeitschaltuhr dran, darum läuft er nur von 9 - 18 uhr.



Das wäre wohl das negativste was du mit deinem Filter erreichen könntest.
Wenn du den Filter über mehrere Stunden ausschaltest werden sich deine Bakterien nie entwickeln können, nicht mal auf dem besten Filtermaterial der Welt.
Deine Bakterien brauchen Sauerstoff, und vereinfacht geschrieben Nährstoffe, die sie bekommen wenn sie durchflossen werden.

Also wenn du eine biologische Filterung anstrebst, immer den Filter durchlaufen lassen.

Ganz kurz noch...

wenn ich von jemanden Hilfe möchte,
komme ich in den Raum und begrüße meinen Gesprächspartner, komme mit ihm ins Gespräch, stelle Fragen oder antworte,
danach gibt es einen kurzen Abschiedsgruss.
Wäre doch schön wenn du das auch, zB. hier im Forum, schaffen würdest...


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *



jochen schrieb:


> Ganz kurz noch...
> wenn ich von jemanden Hilfe möchte,
> komme ich in den Raum und begrüße meinen Gesprächspartner, komme mit ihm ins Gespräch, stelle Fragen oder antworte,
> danach gibt es einen kurzen Abschiedsgruss.
> Wäre doch schön wenn du das auch, zB. hier im Forum, schaffen würdest...



1. ich bin schon im raum und du kommst rein
2. ich hab zwar ne frage gestellt aber beantwortet kriege ich sie nicht
3. wieso soll ich mich jetzt verabschieden? bin doch noch garnicht weg

trotzdem danke für den tipp das der filter durchlaufen muss, werde dann morgen die zeitschalturh rausnehmen und ihn durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Moin 
ich denke Jochen meint etwas anderes. Das man z.B ein Posting mit Hallo oder ähnliches beginnt, wirkt immer sehr Nett 

Dann könntest du auch einen Gruß in deine Signatur bauen, ist auch nie verkehrt. 

[OT]
Und sowas hier geht gar nicht



hipsu schrieb:


> so da lesen ja nicht deine stärke zu sein scheint habe ich es mal schnell zitiert. ist deine frage damit beantwortet? MfG Benny



Das kommt von diesem Beitrag hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12

[/OT]


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny



Lg
axel

Alles was ich rot markiert habe solltest Du Dir bei jeden Beitrag zueigen machen , das gehört zum guten Ton .


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo 

@koiuwe, wenn man nicht lesen will muss man nunmal ein bissl nachhelfen!

@ axel, sollte sich einrichten lassen

MfG :cu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Das stimmt Benny,
aber das kann man auch etwas freundlicher formulieren. Und glaub mir, Rainer ist sehr Aufmerksam, aber im Moment platschen hier so viele Beiträge rein, da kann man schon mal etwas überlesen.

Aber, nix für ungut


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

hab ja geschrieben das er mal weiter oben schauen soll, aber er hats ja net getan, soll ich ihn tausendmal bitten richtig zu lesen?  sollte eigentlich auch nicht unfreundlich klingen, bloß er wollte ebendn icht lesen


----------



## jochen (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hey Benny,

bist doch ein cleveres Kerlchen...oder?

Gib mal unter der Suche Zeolith und dann als Autor chromis ein (Das ist Rainer der nicht lesen kann...)

dann bekommst du wertvolle Antworten zu deiner Frage.


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny,


meine Filteranlage besteht aus einem Eigenbau Siebfilter mit Edelstahlsiebgewebe, einem 1000L und einem 4000L Pflanzenteich
und einem 4 Kammer Kleeblattfilter bestückt mit ca. 300L __ Hel-X 14, zwei Kammern bewegt, zwei unbewegt.


Nochmal zum Dunstabzugshaubenfilter:


			
				hipsu schrieb:
			
		

> zum Dunstabzugshaubenfilter: beim mir gehts noch mit dreck, ist jetzt nicht nach 5 minuten zu. im sommer muss ich ihn vieleicht einmal am tag rausnehemn und ausspülen.



Ich habe in der Saison einen Durchsatz von ca. 18.000L die Stunde, da wo ich den Dunstabzugshaubenfilter aufgelegt hatte..........


Zum Zeolith, kann ich nix sagen hab ich noch nie in Gebrauch gehabt.....


----------



## hipsu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Gut,

das mit dem Filtermaterial wäre ja dann endlich auch geklärt. 

@olli.P

wow 18.000 l/h

ich habe vieleicht 2000-2500l/h, da würden bei mir die fische durch den teich __ fliegen 

noch ne frage,was is ein 4 kammer kleeblattfilter? besteht der aus kleeblättern?


----------



## hipsu (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Der erste Beitrag ging leider schief, hier nun richtig!


Hallöchen,

so heute wollte ich die "angeblichen" Kois mal fotografieren, leider ging es sozusagen schief, denn als mein Vater und ich nach 10 Minuten immernoch keinen von den bekommen hatten, nur immer Goldfische, haben wir uns überlegt ein bissl Wasser aus dem Teich abzulassen. Also haben wir 4 leere Wasserfässer genommen und dort das Teichwasser reingepumpt damit wird es dan wieder zurückpumpen können. Gesagt getan, Teich war halb leer udn beim ersten Versuch einen Koi zu keschern hatten wir auch Glück. Hier Bilder von ihm, hoffe ihr könnt mri sagen obs ein Koi ist oder nicht.

 

So, da das Wasser nun einmal drausen war haben wir uns gedacht machen wir gleich mal ein bissl sauber, also Laub und Schlamm raus. Einen Teichstaubsauger oder sowas ähnliches haben wir nicht also haben wir erstma das Laub gekeschert. Leider sah der Teich danach aus so aus, das war eine Brühe ,also haben wir gleich mal alle Fische schnell rausgekeschert und ab in ein Wasserfass. Dann warf mein Vater eine Idee in die Runde den Teich zu versetzten weil direkt neben dem Teich (beim Nachtbarn) steht eine Weide welche natürlich immer viele viele Blätter in meinen teich wirft, Netz hilft zwar ein bissl sieht aber doof aus und es fällt trotzdem noch was durch. Meine Mutter war zwar dagegen aber naja 2 gegen 1. Also war entschieden der Teich wird weiter weggesetzt. Also habe ich die Steine vom Rang genomme, dann sah es so aus

 

Dann haben wir einfach die Folie rausgezogen sodass die Steine ins Loch rutschen, schell den Nachtbarn geholt und dann hieß es: ziehen , achja die Fischlis habens sich in den Wasserfässern bequem gemacht

 

Ja dann gings los mit Schaufeln fürs neue Loch, das war ein Spaß, zum Glück war es heute schön sonnig und warm, fast zu warm
naja schaut selbst was sich getan hat!

 

 

Der neue Teich soll viel größer als der alte werden, wahrscheinlich so 1,00m-1,10m tief vieleicht auch nen bissl tiefer, mal sehen wie es sich machen lässt. Nun noch eien Frage: Welche Folienstärke bräuchte ich? Reich da die 0,5mm Starke?

MfG Benny


----------



## axel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny 

Das auf dem Foto ist ein Koi . Er hat Barteln .
Da ward Ihr aber fleißig  
Den Teich so tief wie möglich machen ,
wegen dem Koi .
Folie würd ich 1 mm nehmen .
Du weißt ja am Besten erst mal Vernünftig planen und dann erst bauen .

lg
axel


----------



## hipsu (31. März 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

also die koi werde ich trotzdem zum großteil verkaufen vieleicht behalte ich 2 oder 3 aber der rest kommt weg, sind sonst immernoch zu viele. denn so ein rießenteich wird es ja nun wieder auch nicht. ich werde ihn so groß und tief wie möglich bauen. 

also folie 1mm.........geht da wirklich nicht 0,5? hmmmm


----------



## hipsu (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallöchen 

so, heute war mal wieder ein TOP-TAG 

habe gegraben wie ein verrückter 

morgen gehts ab in den baumarkt folie und kies kaufen, bestimmt auch gleich nen paar pflanzen. der teich wird nun ca. 1m tief. ich denke wir werden eher die 0,5mm folie nehmen, die andere ist ja doch ziemlich teuer 

hier die bilder:


----------



## hipsu (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallöle ich bins nochmal,

habe kurz nochmal ein paar Fragen... :shock

-Kann ich als Bodengrund den normalen Spielsand aus dem baumarkt benutzen weil auf dem Sand bleibt ja bestimmt der Dreck liegen und ich kann ihn rausholen.

-Ich habe jetzt am Rand (siehe Fotos) ein Kule gebaut da soll dann Kies rein damit ich dort direkt Pflanzen reinmachen kann. Geht das nur mit Kries oder muss ich unter den Kies noch Teicherde o.ä. machen? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten und entschuldigt das ich euch so viel frage!    MfG Benny


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny, 
natuerlich kannst Du auch 0,5mm nehmen, aber wenn die dann nicht lange hält wirst Du Dich ärgern, denn dann ist der Teich eingerichtet, bepflanzt und eingefahren. 
An der Folie sparen ist sparen am falschen Ende und wird nachher teurer als billige Folie.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benny,

ich persönlich habe mit Spielsand hervorragende Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Sand ist sauber, legt sich schön auf den Boden und Mulm kann gut abgekeschert werden. 

Für die Pflanzung kannst Du Kies nehmen und wenn Du hast mit etwas Lehm vermischen. Auf Teicherde würde ich an Deiner Stelle verzichten. Wenn, dann nur in geringen Mengen untermischen. Pur würde ich sie auf keinen Fall verwenden. Es sei denn, Du strebst eine Algenzucht an 

Bei der Folie würde ich auch nicht sparen. Klar ist die dünne wesentlich billiger, aber bei der Größe kann das eine Ersparnis am falschen Ende sein. Wenn es irgendmöglich ist, solltest Du lieber dickere Folie nehmen. Und auch ein Vlies als Unterlage würde ich mir gönnen, denn Du scheinst viele kleine Steinchen im Boden zu haben. Wenn Du alles nochmal machen musst, weil die Folie kaputt gegangen ist, ärgerst Du Dich nur.


----------



## hipsu (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Guten Morgen 

gut danke für die ttipps. alsi vließ habe ich nocht, das komtm ja wieder rein, folie werde ich sehen was ich nun nehme, wenn die dickere nicht ganz so teuer ist werd eich sie nehmen 

:cu


----------



## Marlowe (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Guten Morgen!

Da werde ich ja neidisch ohne Ende, wenn ich die Bilder so betrachte.
Kein Grundwasser zu sehen, das ist ja himmlisch!

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren grub, waren bereits nach wenigen Zentimetern
die Wassermassen da, so dass weiteres Arbeiten nur in Schmutzwasser
ohne Sicht erfolgte.
Ein Drainagerohr ging "drauf", meine Laune auch. 

Benny, sei froh über den Verlauf und viel Erfolg weiterhin!


Der

Marlowe vonner Küste


----------



## hipsu (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Abend zusammen,

so war heute wieder fleißig und habe so weit so gut fertig gegraben, bin jetzt bei 1,05m tiefe. vieleicht noch morgen ein paar cm tiefer aber dann reichts. Leider konnte ich keine Bilder machen, muss ich auf morgen verschieben denn ich habe mein Handy Zuhause liegen lassen 

Meinen alten Bachlauf konnte ich sogar noch nutzen habe ihn mit dem neuen teich verbunden. Wurde zwar knapp mit dem Gefälle aber es hat geklappt. So verläuft er jetzt:
 


Kies, Sand und Folie haben wir heute auch schon gelauft. Waren extra in 5 verschiedenen Baumärkten um mal nach den Preisen zu schauen, bei Obi waren Kies und Sand am billigsten, bei Praktiker war die Folie am billigsten (durch 20% Rabatt auf alles ), haben keine 1mm Folie genommen, die war zu teuer, aber auch nicht die 0,5 mm Folie die war zu billig 
Haben welche genommen, wusste ich garnicht das es die gibt, die war 0,8 mm stark. Und hat auch nur 2,99 -20% pro m² gekostet. Also gut und güstig 


@Marlowe, bin wirklich richtig froh das wir nicht auf Wasser gestoßen sind, aber dafür habe ich da unten ne ganze Lehmgrube gefunden 
Aber ich glaube das mit dme Grundwasser wird überall an der Küste so sein 

So, morgen kommt dann das Vließ und die Folie ins Loch, diesmal vergesse ich mein Handy nicht 

Bis morgen :cu


----------



## hipsu (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Abend allerseits,

heute war der Tag der Tage 
Hier erstmal noch das Bild vom Bachlauf, konnte ihn ja zum Glück verlängen trotz kaum gefälle

 

Habe heute den Teich fertig ausgegraben, dann Sand auf den Boden als Unterlage

 

und dann gings los. Vließ rein

 

Folie rein

 

und dann kam auch schon das Wasser.

 

 

Ja ohne lang drumherumzureden, der Teich ist voll und die Planzen sind auch schon drin. Fische haben wir jetzt zum Schluss auch schon reingesetzt. Die waren froh...entlich ein großer , tiefer Teich. War ja doch schon ziemlich klein die Regentonne, aber für die paar Tage gings ja. 
Jetzt kann sich erstmal alles setzen, habe jetzt auch Ferien, werde nächste Woche dann langsam mit dem Rand anfangen.
So, nun noch Bilder vom fast fertigen Teich 

 

 

 

MfG Benny


----------



## Teichfutzi (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hi!
Sehr schön und ich freue mich mit dir für den schönen neuen Teich


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Guten Morgen,

habe am Wochenende nochn bisschen gefummelt. Samstag war ich nochmal im Baumarkt und habe noch 2 Plfanzen, eine Seerose und 45 Kg Kies geholt 
Diese Woche werde ich den Rand fertig machen. Sogar ein dicker Frosch hat sich schon im Teich angesiedelt :shock MfG Benny


----------



## McFarland (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Schicker Teich... da werde ich doch glatt neidisch weil ich mit meinem noch nciht weitermachen konnte.

Der Frosch sieht nach ner __ Erdkröte aus.


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo Benni,

bitte behalte die Wasserwerte und da vor allem das Nitrit im Auge = kauf Dir umgehend den entsprechenden Tröpfchentest (möglichst von JBL, da am genausten) und miss mindestens 1x täglich.
Fische gehören frühstens nach 3-4 Wochen in einen neuen Teich. 
Bitte erstmal nicht füttern oder nur gaaaaanz wenig, sonst hast Du bald richtige Probleme.... eine handvoll Mutterboden in den evtl. vorhandenen Filter (sorry, aber alles nochmal durchlesen ist etwas mühseelig) hilft beim Start.

Sollten die Werte ansteigen, musst Du mit Teilwasserwechseln gegensteuern. Sonst sind die Fische möglicherweise futsch.


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallo,

Benny bitte 

Füttern tuhe ich sie soweiso nicht, außer wenn ich beim buddeln Regenwürmer finde, die __ fliegen rein in den Teich.
Was bringt es Dreck in den Filter zu werfen? 
Werde mir morgen den Test da holen, da ich sowieso noch ein paar Wasserpflanzen und Kies holen muss, denn habe die Pflanzzone nochn bissl vergrößert, jetzt passen nochmal 3 Pflanzkörbe mehr hin (das was auf dem Bild rot ist habe ich noch dazugemacht)

MFG Benny


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Habe euch ja noch garnicht mein zweites Hobby vorgestellt, meine Bartagame, derzeit 30cm groß, wird aber noch größer. Hier ein paar Bildchen


----------



## hipsu (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo,

schön erklärt Annett. Ich habe nun auch mal ne Frage (danach aber wieder ab zum Thema zurück ), und zwar: Den Bachlauf den ihr da seht:

 

 

wenn ich den ein bissl umbauen würde und wie einen kleinen Stausee anlegen würde könnte ich dann dort auch noch ein paar Pflanzen reinsetzen? Also ein "Filterbachlauf". Würde das gehen? Dort könnte ihc doch dann eigentlich jede Pflanze für die Sumpfzone reinsetzen oder? 

MfG Benny


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo Benny,

also ich würde einen Bachlauf immer so anlegen, das er verschiedene Ebenen hat, in denen das Wasser stehen bleibt, wenn er abgeschaltet ist. Und diese Ebenen kann man wunderbar bepflanzen. Es gibt sogar Pflanzen, die Bachläufe als Standort bevorzugen.


----------



## hipsu (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo,

jop so meinte ich es ja auch, bloß nur 1 große Ebene (vieleicht 2, was ich aber nicht glaube) weil es kein großes Gefälle zum Teich hin gibt. Vorne fast am Ende des bachlaufes mache ich dann eine kleine Stufe damit sich das wasser im Bachlauf staut, so das immer etwas Wasser im Bachlauf ist. also das ein kleiner flacher see entsteht. dort kann ich ja dann die pflanzen reinmachen. sollte klappen oder? 

MfG Benny


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo Benny,

ich finde, Dein Bachlauf gibt mindestens drei bis vier Stufen her. Es soll ja kein rauschender Gebirgsbach werden, das Wasser sollte langsam durch die Stufen laufen. Und zum Schluß dann ein hübscher kleiner Wasserfall. Könnte sehr hübsch werden.


----------



## hipsu (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem Wasser?*

Morgen,

muss ich mal schauen wie viele Stufen ich hinbekomme. Aber ich denke es werdne nicht so viele da es fast kein Gefälle gibt. Wenns 3 werden wäre ja supi. Muss ich dann ebend probieren. Aber auch wenns nur 2 werdne kann ich sie ja trotzdem schön bepflanzen 

MfG Benny


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem Wasser?*

Hallo Benny,

das wird  und vergiß die Fotos nicht!


----------



## hipsu (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem Wasser?*

Huhu,

heute war mal wieder ein richtig schöner Tag, richtig heiß, mir lief der Schweiß nur so runter 
Habe jetzt eine große lange Stufe gemacht, sie ist ca.15cm tief, jetzt ist mein Bachlauf sogar größer als manche Teiche 
Kies für das Bachbett kann ich erst nächste Woche hohlen da meine Mutti das Auto hatte und im Baumarkt um die Ecke gibts meinen Kies nicht. Habe erstmal meine Babypflanzen in den Bachlauf gestellt damit meine Fischlis nicht rankommen, da können sie erstmal noch ein bisschen wachsen. Später kommen an die Ränder die großen Findlinge die überall rumliegen und dazwischen im Bachlauf ebend jede Menge Kies. Dann noch ein paar schicke Pflanzen besorgen und fertig ist mein "Filterbachlauf" 

MfG Benny


----------



## hipsu (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallöchen,

das war doch mal ein schönes Osterwochenende, letztes jahr noch Schneee und jetzt Sonne satt! War natürlich nicht untätig und habe das gebaut was zu nem Teich dazugehört.............eine Brücke.........habe sie erstmal nur so provesorisch hingelegt, die Platten drunter kommen weg, , sieht ja sonst hässlich aus 

   

Den Fischlis gehts auch gut, habe schon 2 Kois verkauft, hoffe mal bald bin ich sie los 

     

MfG Benny


----------



## Olli.P (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hi Benny,



> Habe euch ja noch garnicht mein zweites Hobby vorgestellt, meine Bartagame, derzeit 30cm groß, wird aber noch größer.



Hier mal unsere drei......

Carlos, Paula und Pauline....
 

Die jetzt übrigens in ein neues Terrarium umgezogen sind......

Im Sommer kommen die sogar mit an und in den Teich...


----------



## hipsu (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Das sind ja 3 süße 

Dem Carlos fehlt ja auch schon ein ganzes Stück Schwanz, bestimmt abgebissen wo er noch jung war, meiner hat den Schwanz noch komplett, aber sehr viele Bartis haben schon einen abgebissenen, ist schon schade 

MfG Benny

PS: Hast du vieleicht ein Foto vom kompletten Tera?


----------



## hipsu (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine kleine Oase *

Hallöle,

hier mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder vom fast fertigen Teich


----------

